# So caring



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I ran across this picture a bit ago- and knew I had to share it. Just more evidence of what we already knew- chickens are awesome.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder what the end story was on this discovery.

That is an award winning pic.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I wonder if I can find it again.... let me see what I can find out! I’m curious too.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Here we go! Apparently not a new pic, but is included as part of this article, ‘Why Hens Make the Best Mothers.’ 
Perfect.

Duh- helps if I add the link. 









26 Photos Proving That Hens Are The Best Moms In The Animal Kingdom


Mothers are awesome. They're caring, loving and can do everything for the little ones. And I'm not only talking about amazing women, but also about all the mothers of the animal kingdom.




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bored Panda! Love Bored Panda. I can spend half the day on that site.

If anyone pulls the site up and it complains about your ad blocker just hit refresh, it'll come back without the little hissy fit.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Very cute!*


----------

